
Ask HN: Do you listen to Audiobooks? How has it compared to actual reading? - elorm
Earlier this year, i tried listening to Barbara Oakley&#x27;s A Mind for Numbers and couldn&#x27;t see it through so i just went back to the physical book.<p>Last night I picked up Cal Newport&#x27;s Deep Work and so far it has been a pleasant experience(Maybe the reader was far better?). Nevertheless, i noticed that whenever i took off my attention for merest slice of a second, i felt that i had missed something important and had to rewind. It&#x27;s a bit distracting and needs a lot of focus. Maybe, i am a dinosaur where books are concerned(I do a lot of my reading on Electronic devices though) but this audiobook stuff looks like a lot of work, compared to actual reading.<p>Anyone else feel the same?
======
PaulHoule
Not a fan of audiobooks, video, etc.

